# Mount Snow vs Okemo vs Stowe (Feb, mostly mid-week)



## Cptncvmn (12 mo ago)

Hey gang. Got a 4-day trip planned to VT coming up in a few weeks. I have the Epic pass and thus, trying to decide between Mount Snow vs Okemo vs Stowe. Here’s the situation: I am advanced rider/ been riding for about 20 years and can handle almost any terrain (minus the insane pro stuff in the parks.) I tend to enjoy fast/challenging long rollers through the backcountry trees but do enjoy a modest park run from time to time. However, the park is not central. The two buddies that I’m going up with are relatively novice riders. They’re definitely more on the blue and green tip. I will break away from them for a couple hours a day to get my black runs in but need a mountain that is accommodating to both of us. 

My main priority is just not getting caught up in what feels like a tourist trap, both on and off mountain. Hoping to get on a lift and go for the most part. We will be up there Sunday through Wednesday and, at least between Okemo and MS, would entertain splitting them. I appreciate that Sunday will invariably bring more crowds than the other days. I just can’t stand bougie crowds and don’t wanna get trapped up in a long line all day with a bunch of year-round-tan Jersey Shore types wearing high priced matching Burton outfits they’ve never used before (lol, sorry if that describes you😂). At the same time, we’re slightly older these days and a little bit past the ’l’ll eat Ramen and live with my six bros in it bong-water infused one-star motel‘ days (though those years were amazing while they did last and if this describes you, just know I’m envious; don’t get married/have kids 😭😉). Hoping you guys can point me to the unicorn 🦄 resort that fits the bill in between! (just know of course I’m being a bit facetious with this paragraph.)

No seriously though, Given we are from Philly and having ridden other Vermont mountains previously, I know that all three of these mountains will be great compared to the icy bumps (lol) were used to riding in the Poconos. But just trying to get more localized experience advice on the current situation up there. Also, are there any significant limitations due to Covid protocols, etc. be good to know about ahead of time? Appreciate any and all feedback. Thank you


----------



## The_ScudMan (12 mo ago)

Cptncvmn said:


> Hey gang. Got a 4-day trip planned to VT coming up in a few weeks. I have the Epic pass and thus, trying to decide between Mount Snow vs Okemo vs Stowe. Here’s the situation: I am advanced rider/ been riding for about 20 years and can handle almost any terrain (minus the insane pro stuff in the parks.) I tend to enjoy fast/challenging long rollers through the backcountry trees but do enjoy a modest park run from time to time. However, the park is not central. The two buddies that I’m going up with are relatively novice riders. They’re definitely more on the blue and green tip. I will break away from them for a couple hours a day to get my black runs in but need a mountain that is accommodating to both of us.
> 
> My main priority is just not getting caught up in what feels like a tourist trap, both on and off mountain. Hoping to get on a lift and go for the most part. We will be up there Sunday through Wednesday and, at least between Okemo and MS, would entertain splitting them. I appreciate that Sunday will invariably bring more crowds than the other days. I just can’t stand bougie crowds and don’t wanna get trapped up in a long line all day with a bunch of year-round-tan Jersey Shore types wearing high priced matching Burton outfits they’ve never used before (lol, sorry if that describes you😂). At the same time, we’re slightly older these days and a little bit past the ’l’ll eat Ramen and live with my six bros in it bong-water infused one-star motel‘ days (though those years were amazing while they did last and if this describes you, just know I’m envious; don’t get married/have kids 😭😉). Hoping you guys can point me to the unicorn 🦄 resort that fits the bill in between! (just know of course I’m being a bit facetious with this paragraph.)
> 
> No seriously though, Given we are from Philly and having ridden other Vermont mountains previously, I know that all three of these mountains will be great compared to the icy bumps (lol) were used to riding in the Poconos. But just trying to get more localized experience advice on the current situation up there. Also, are there any significant limitations due to Covid protocols, etc. be good to know about ahead of time? Appreciate any and all feedback. Thank you


dont split - too muych wasted time. mount snow and okemo are both outrstanding mountains, both have lots ofd what you desire. i ythink mount snow is more conducive to uyour berginer friends w lots odf easy/middle and advanced terrain and very easy to get from one place to another. okemo can have wonderful "whipped cream" powder - thats east coast gold, but the issue is that once you get to one section of the mountain it can be tough to get back - you sorta get "stuck" in certain sections


----------



## Cptncvmn (12 mo ago)

The_ScudMan said:


> dont split - too muych wasted time. mount snow and okemo are both outrstanding mountains, both have lots ofd what you desire. i ythink mount snow is more conducive to uyour berginer friends w lots odf easy/middle and advanced terrain and very easy to get from one place to another. okemo can have wonderful "whipped cream" powder - thats east coast gold, but the issue is that once you get to one section of the mountain it can be tough to get back - you sorta get "stuck" in certain sections


thanks man. I appreciate the feedback. “ whip cream powder… damn that sounds yummy and enticing. So you didn’t mention anything about Stowe. Any thoughts on it? To be honest, I’m leaning towards the lower mountains just on account of a shorter drive but just curious your thoughts. Either way, I will definitely take your feedback above into consideration.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Stowe is awesome and will give you the best shot at some hiking peaks to push your boundaries if you split off. It’s more northerly so best chance at top conditions. The only downside is it’s built to be like a western resort so you are getting the full Vail experience which may bum you out on your no tourist trap goal


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I rode Okemo yesterday and ran nonstop laps in the singles line. Crowds aren’t that bad IMO. They’re finally opening some major terrain at Okemo so that would be the best compromise for your needs. Mt. Snow would be best for your buds but for me it’s a day tripper resort. I would personally pick Stowe over all three. It never disappoints for opportunities with pow stashes and a freeride experience on piste. The gondola serves mostly blue terrain for your buds and the vertical makes for a much better uphill downhill experience. Always can find some hidden gem runs. Not much park at Stowe. Mt. Snow best for that. Okemo the middle man. I find that the farther north I travel, the rookie jersey shore ratio drops. No offense to those with perfectly coiffed hair and fake tans. We all have our priorities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

VT is VT, my drive... Stowe ~ 5, Snow ~ 3

I'd be at Stowe every time if travel time wasn't an issue.

I would NOT want to spend 4 days in Dover or Ludlow.

VT is small enough that you should bang out all three, or at least two.

My vote: S T O W E

I'll be there with my crew (read: my baby momma, my son, my party pow board) from 2/21-2/23.

He's 5, his first VT trip! Epic Junior!


----------



## Cptncvmn (12 mo ago)

Scalpelman said:


> I rode Okemo yesterday and ran nonstop laps in the singles line. Crowds aren’t that bad IMO. They’re finally opening some major terrain at Okemo so that would be the best compromise for your needs. Mt. Snow would be best for your buds but for me it’s a day tripper resort. I would personally pick Stowe over all three. It never disappoints for opportunities with pow stashes and a freeride experience on piste. The gondola serves mostly blue terrain for your buds and the vertical makes for a much better uphill downhill experience. Always can find some hidden gem runs. Not much park at Stowe. Mt. Snow best for that. Okemo the middle man. I find that the farther north I travel, the rookie jersey shore ratio drops. No offense to those with perfectly coiffed hair and fake tans. We all have our priorities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Mate, a little late to reply, but just wanted to say thanks for the input. 'perfectly coiffed hair'....lmao. Cheers!


----------



## Cptncvmn (12 mo ago)

snoeboarder said:


> VT is VT, my drive... Stowe ~ 5, Snow ~ 3
> 
> I'd be at Stowe every time if travel time wasn't an issue.
> 
> ...


Hey fam, thanks as well for the reply. I appreciate the blunt assessment. Headed up tomorrow; good luck on your trip next week. Ironically, I'm leaving 'my crew' (baby momma, my son) behind for this one, lol... .this is actually my first personal getaway in a long time. There will be madness. lol. Congrats ahead of time on getting your son out there. I just took my guy for the first time about 2 weeks ago... my man is 4 and has way too LITTLE fear for that age, lol. Proud papa moment as I'm sure you're about to find out Have a blessed trip. Cheers.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Cptncvmn said:


> Hey fam, thanks as well for the reply. I appreciate the blunt assessment. Headed up tomorrow; good luck on your trip next week. Ironically, I'm leaving 'my crew' (baby momma, my son) behind for this one, lol... .this is actually my first personal getaway in a long time. There will be madness. lol. Congrats ahead of time on getting your son out there. I just took my guy for the first time about 2 weeks ago... my man is 4 and has way too LITTLE fear for that age, lol. Proud papa moment as I'm sure you're about to find out Have a blessed trip. Cheers.


So where did you decide to go


----------



## Cptncvmn (12 mo ago)

Elevation212 said:


> So where did you decide to go


Okemo. Stowe would’ve been my first choice but the additional time and cost (at least this time around) pointed me down south. Okemo seemed like a great compromise choice. Will post back here with my post-trip assessment. 🤝


----------



## mikeysotp (16 d ago)

Cptncvmn said:


> Okemo. Stowe would’ve been my first choice but the additional time and cost (at least this time around) pointed me down south. Okemo seemed like a great compromise choice. Will post back here with my post-trip assessment. 🤝


 What happened to the post report?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Given that Cptncvmn was last seen on this forum on March 2, 2022 and has a grand total of 5 posts, I would not hold your breath waiting for his "report". Another ghost...........


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

mikeysotp said:


> What happened to the post report?


mini report, went to mount snow yesterday, about 50% of terrain open, a few glade runs and no park that I could find. There were a few stashes in the trees but a lot of sticks and rocks out. Most runs were firm in the middle, soft on the edges and sheet ice on any pitches that were over 30 degrees

very crowded coming from Colorado, most runs I was weaving through traffic and braking on any rollers as their were typically riders in the blind spots. Rollers were fun to get going on, day full of little airs and tweaks

all in all I liked mount snow for a relatively close to New York day trip destination , good lifts and snow making meant there was efficient movement of people, glades had good tree spacing and the lodges had ample room


----------



## mikeysotp (16 d ago)

Oldman said:


> Given that Cptncvmn was last seen on this forum on March 2, 2022 and has a grand total of 5 posts, I would not hold your breath waiting for his "report". Another ghost...........


point taken, lol

I'm not even a snowboarder and this is only my 2nd post so thanks for not flaming me! Just came across this as I haven't been to Mount Snow in quite some time and was wondering how people feel it stacks up to Okemo and Stowe these days. Considering going to Snow on Monday so I was poking around on Google and came across this.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

mikeysotp said:


> point taken, lol
> 
> I'm not even a snowboarder and this is only my 2nd post so thanks for not flaming me! Just came across this as I haven't been to Mount Snow in quite some time and was wondering how people feel it stacks up to Okemo and Stowe these days. Considering going to Snow on Monday so I was poking around on Google and came across this.


Stowe > Snow > Okemo IMO

Jay above all if you have the time for VT Boarding


----------



## mikeysotp (16 d ago)

Elevation212 said:


> Stowe > Snow > Okemo IMO
> 
> Jay above all if you have the time for VT skiing


Never been to Jay, definitely will some day. Just looking for a quick day trip on Monday. We mostly ski Okemo as we have a place nearby. I know it isn't the most challenging mountain and Stowe kills it in almost every way if you ask me, but it has some of the best snowmaking/grooming anywhere and it's under 3 hours from home which is nice.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

mikeysotp said:


> Never been to Jay, definitely will some day. Just looking for a quick day trip on Monday. We mostly ski Okemo as we have a place nearby. I know it isn't the most challenging mountain and Stowe kills it in almost every way if you ask me, but it has some of the best snowmaking/grooming anywhere and it's under 3 hours from home which is nice.


No shade on okemo, it’s good, snows closer to me and I find it less crowded with similar terrain


----------



## The_ScudMan (12 mo ago)

Elevation212 said:


> No shade on okemo, it’s good, snows closer to me and I find it less crowded with similar terrain


I love Okemo -- However i find that there can be alot of slightly uphill traversing, to get around from area to area, if you don't really know the mountain well -- there are some gorgeous trails, and i've never had vermont whipped cream snow nearly as good as I have at okemo, it is true. For me Sugarbush, okemo, mt snow and killington are my faves. sunday river in maine deseves mention to, like killington, it is like its own state!!


----------

